# Nespresso Advice, Please, Especially "alternative" Pods?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I am thinking of getting one of the smaller Nespresso machines (just for espresso, not interested in milky stuff!)

My question is this: I know that Waitrose and others sell pods that are compatible, and I just wondered how they compare. I would find it easier to pick up my coffee than order it online, as I never know when I shall be at home!

All advice welcome - thank you!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

IMO, it's the Gillette situation. Buy the razor cheaply, pay through the nose for the heads. It's the same with printers and ink and these pod coffee machines.

FWIW, I'd buy a regular espresso machine such as this one for three reasons:


each cup works out cheaper

a wider variety of coffee available

you can vary the strength yourself by packing in more coffee.


I hope this helps.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you, Lewis â€" I actually got rid of something fairly similar to that quite recently, because I never used it. I just found it too much hassle.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree with LEW JAMBEN, but I found one on special at ALDI for Â£40, a tad more substantial than the Russell Hobs and it has the option of using loose coffee or pods - - it;s a Delta make - - cracking crema, frother works well if you do want an occasional frothy latte type thingy as well. If you can finmd one on sale well worth a look! :es:

I also use a commercial cleaner once a week, run thru the head, keeps it nice and clean and you can get it in a small size off the bay, although it is fairly expensive in small amounts. Caffe Puly I think it's called :yes:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, the ALDI ones come with a three year warranty too.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I love my Nespresso it gets used almost every day and I like the 'specials' that come out, I have used the m&s pods which are plastic, they are ok for a quick cuppa but I prefer the true pods if I can sit down and enjoy it! I suppose for me it is a little more expensive than most but I can't stand instant and the old filter coffee machine only gets a run out if we have more than 4 people visiting! So for me this is the perfect solution and I'm happy paying the price! (Other people may not agree but it would be a dull world if we all liked the same things!!)


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a tassimo machine about the same as above and it is so easy to use I get the pods from costco or the bay I am not keen on the milk but you can get a milk frother from aldi that is very good for hot chocolate or a latte


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I tried the Waitrose 'pods' once.

Not a patch on the Nespresso ones.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I use one of the stove top expresso pots used with decent coffee , I tend to use Lavazza Expresso , as i was once given a cup of this coffee using the stove top pot by one of the Italian ships we have in port and figured if it's good enough for them it's good enough for me , a little bit of messing around but the choice of coffee you can use is endless, sometimes grind my own .

And it's a lot cheaper all round

http://www.amazon.co...sl_15eup08v21_b

Just to add if it is pods that you really want you can get adapters on Ebay so you can use any filter coffee I believe


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

andyclient said:


> I use one of the stove top expresso pots used with decent coffee , I tend to use Lavazza Expresso , as i was once given a cup of this coffee using the stove top pot by one of the Italian ships we have in port and figured if it's good enough for them it's good enough for me , a little bit of messing around but the choice of coffee you can use is endless, sometimes grind my own .
> 
> And it's a lot cheaper all round
> 
> ...


I have a moka pot too. They're a good, cheap way to make nice coffee. You can get these from TK Maxx for around Â£10.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What's wrong with a spoonfull of 'Gold Blend' and some 'nearly' boiling water......?


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

I have tried many exotic brands over the years, I seem to get the odd foreigner to do (hate them but then odd one for friend of friend etc) and the guy who always asks is rather well off, as are his friends. They seem to think it's a good idea to get me to try their favourite blend. Some times quite expensive stuff. And do you know the best coffee I have tasted? Aldi own with carnation milk. Give it a go!

There was a jam taste test on TV last year, they had all posh brands and cheap ones and let people try them knowing what they where getting. People all chose the posh brands with the fancy lids as best. They then repeated it with the jams in plain jars. The winner was tescos ultra cheap brand. The posh ones all faired badly. IMHO coffee is the same.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

CafetiÃ¨re, Sainsbury's Organic FairTrade Papua New Guinea coffee, hot water, job done. Just use less water for the espresso effect


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

it said:


> CafetiÃ¨re, Sainsbury's Organic FairTrade Papua New Guinea coffee, hot water, job done. Just use less water for the espresso effect


I'll drink to that!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Many thanks for all the advice. I probably wasn't specific enough with the question. It wasn't really about the best or cheapest way to make good coffee. I just wanted to know whether the pods available in supermarkets are as good as the Nespresso ones. Thanks to all anyway.


----------



## mrbarry (Dec 20, 2014)

It's an internet forum tho. No matter how you word the question it's like asking a steaming drunk for an opinion. He'll jabber away happily but you'll get 99% rubbish lmfao. But great fun along the way.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

AVO said:


> Many thanks for all the advice. I probably wasn't specific enough with the question. It wasn't really about the best or cheapest way to make good coffee. I just wanted to know whether the pods available in supermarkets are as good as the Nespresso ones. Thanks to all anyway.


Simple answer no not quite as good, but ok


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

No, they are not as good.

Cheaper, and lower quality.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

i have just been given one of these buy the wife and looked at the same thing.

Your better off buying the nespresso ones. Its crappy you have to buy multiples of 50 but works out cheaper in the long run that buying from amazon etc in lower numbers or the "compatible" ones


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the help â€" it is much appreciated.

I went out after work last night and got a Nespresso machine. Very pleased with it and I will be ordering the Nespresso pods today.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Caramel is my favourite


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

My order arrived today. 2 over priced glasses and 100 pods. Looks like its coffee time for me now


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a very similar thread up on the other side at the moment - I asked for recommendations for a budget pod machine. Coffee seems to be a very popular subject and I got a lot of responses. In short most advised to go Nespresso but Tassimo also got a lot of votes. Whichever one I go for I plan to get one of the 'taster' packs available out there and when I've decided what my favourite is I'll then buy that one in bulk online. A pal recommends a company called nextdaycoffeeonline.co.uk who I will probably use.

Rob


----------



## Ger (Jan 27, 2015)

AVO said:


> Thanks for all the help â€" it is much appreciated.
> 
> I went out after work last night and got a Nespresso machine. Very pleased with it and I will be ordering the Nespresso pods today.


Hi .... I have an espresso pixie. I've tried two other brands of pods .... one was dualit (from sains) .... I think the other was Carte Noir ? any way ..... I don't think they are as good TBH ...

Gerry


----------

